# Cerco Console Retrò



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzi, cerco una di quelle console che compravamo quando eravamo bambini dove stavano centinaia di giochi sopra.Quelle a 8 bit, per intenderci.

Spero che qualcuno possa darmi una mano.


----------



## Liuke (17 Novembre 2013)

Volevo uccidere mia madre quando mi ha buttato il sega mega drive


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Novembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Volevo uccidere mia madre quando mi ha buttato il sega mega drive



:O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O Oddio :O :O :O :O :O Buttato il Sega Mega Drive? :O


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Novembre 2013)

Se vieni a Torre del Greco, con 100 euro e qualcosa ti posso far avere una console portatile stile psp dove puoi giocare a qualsiasi gioco uscito dall'inizio della storia dei videogame, fino alla psone. Puoi recuperare i capolavori nintendo, amiga, sega, e playstation a cui non sei riuscito mai giocare, e rigiocare quelli che ti sono piaciuti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Se vieni a Torre del Greco, con 100 euro e qualcosa ti posso far avere una console portatile stile psp dove puoi giocare a qualsiasi gioco uscito dall'inizio della storia dei videogame, fino alla psone



Eh, 100 euro esagerato. Mi serviva qualcosa da collegare alla tv


----------



## Liuke (17 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O Oddio :O :O :O :O :O Buttato il Sega Mega Drive? :O


lasciamo perdere guarda....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Eh, 100 euro esagerato. Mi serviva qualcosa da collegare alla tv



Eh ma quella roba lì che cerchi tu è francamente una *****, detto proporio chiaro e tondo ...
Ci sono una serie di giochi buttati a ***** di cane, e finisce lì.
Vuoi mettere avere la possibilità di giocare a zelda ocarina of time, fare una partita a destruction derby, poi a super mario, ed infine una bella oretta a final fantasy, resident eivil, tomb raider, mediavel, dino crisis etc etc?
Se vuoi giocare seriamente al retrogame, pensaci e poi nel caso contattami


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Novembre 2013)

sempre il furbetto fai Ronaldì, la sezione per comprare e vendere la conosci


----------



## esjie (17 Novembre 2013)

.


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2013)

Per 400€ ti vendo il Nintendo 8bit con 5-6 giochi


----------

